

Apple to launch completely redesigned iPhone in Fall 2012 - gadgetgurudude
http://www.bgr.com/2011/12/27/apple-to-launch-completely-redesigned-iphone-in-fall-2012/

======
safetyscissors
Pretty much stating the obvious.

------
bradleyland
Google will release new version of Android after the next. Film at eleven!

------
ryan_s
We're starting this already? Yawn.

